# Rattan Singh Bhangu



## deepsingh87 (Mar 24, 2009)

Does anyone have any info on Rattan Singh Bhangu. I ask because i read the english translation of Pracheen Panth parkash and was suprised by couple of things. 
 ​


----------



## Arvind (Mar 24, 2009)

deepsingh87 said:


> Does anyone have any info on Rattan Singh Bhangu. I ask because i read the english translation of Pracheen Panth parkash and was suprised by couple of things.​


 
Why not please share your surprises here in the forum?

With Regards.


----------



## deepsingh87 (Mar 24, 2009)

for some reason when i read his story regarding the creation of the khalsa. Overall it made me feel like the khalsa was created only for tactical reasons to stop the mugals.


----------



## vsgrewal48895 (Mar 24, 2009)

deepsingh87 said:


> Does anyone have any info on Rattan Singh Bhangu. I ask because i read the english translation of Pracheen Panth parkash and was suprised by couple of things.​


 
Dear Deep Singh Ji,

The only thing I came across about him is as under;

Rattan Singh Bhangu, a historian and writer records his feelings towards AGGS as under, about 100 + years after the death of Guru Gobind Singh, which has become a Sabd by ignorant tradition. 

Ratan Singh Bhangu (d. 1846) - a descendant of Mahtab Singh (who had, along with young Sukha Singh, assassinated Massa Ranghar, the tyrannical Zakariya Khan’s deputy, in 1740, as punishment for desecrating the precincts of Harimandir Sahib).

ਆਗਿਆ ਭਈ ਅਕਾਲ ਕੀ ਤਬੀ ਚਲਾਇਓ ਪੰਥ । 
ਸਭ ਸਿਖਨ ਕੋ ਹੁਕਮ ਹੈ ਗੁਰੂ ਮਾਨਿਯੋ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ । 
ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਜੀ ਮਾਨਿਯੋ ਪ੍ਗਟ ਗੁਰਾਂ ਕੀ ਦੇਹ । 
ਜੋ ਪ੍ਭ ਕੋ ਮਿਲਬੋ ਚਹੈ ਖੋਜ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਮੈਂ ਲੇਹ ।               -----Ref ਪੰਥ ਪਰਕਾਸ਼ (Panth Parkash)
_Aagia Bhaee Akal Ki Tabi Chalaeo Panth.
Sabh Sikhan Ko Hukam Hai Guru Manio Granth.
Guru Granth Ji Maneo Pargat Guran Ki Deh.
Jo Prabh Ko Milbo Chahai Khoj Sabd Main Leh._

The above reference is given in the book “Safarnama & Zafarnama” by Giani Ishwar Singh Nara and translated in to English by Joginder Singh M. A. Page, 280.

Cordially,

Virinder S. Grewal
Williamston, MI


----------



## deepsingh87 (Mar 24, 2009)

"Rattan Singh Bhangu, a historian and writer records his feelings towards AGGS as under, about 100 + years after the death of Guru Gobind Singh, which has become a Sabd by ignorant tradition."

ਆਗਿਆ ਭਈ ਅਕਾਲ ਕੀ ਤਬੀ ਚਲਾਇਓ ਪੰਥ । 
ਸਭ ਸਿਖਨ ਕੋ ਹੁਕਮ ਹੈ ਗੁਰੂ ਮਾਨਿਯੋ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ । 
ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਜੀ ਮਾਨਿਯੋ ਪ੍ਗਟ ਗੁਰਾਂ ਕੀ ਦੇਹ । 
ਜੋ ਪ੍ਭ ਕੋ ਮਿਲਬੋ ਚਹੈ ਖੋਜ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਮੈਂ ਲੇਹ ।               -----Ref ਪੰਥ ਪਰਕਾਸ਼ (Panth Parkash)

can you explain what you mean by ignorant tradition.
do you feel there is something wrong within the sabd, whether or not written by SatGuru Gobind Singh JI. 

do you know where i can find this book online "Safarnama & Zafarnama"?


----------



## vsgrewal48895 (Mar 24, 2009)

According to this book this Sabd/poetry/Sawayeeaa is written by Rattan Singh Bhangu.  But after the Ardas when this swayeeaa is recited the impression given is that it is written by10th Master.
If written by 10th Master than the reference in this book is wrong. But if it is written by him then by traditiuon we are reciting his oppoetry not the sabd

Name of the book; SAFARNAMA AND ZAFARNAMA by Giani Ishar Singh Nara and translated by Jiginder Singh MA. Published in 1985 by Naea Publications
11/3287 Delhi Gate Bazar, New Delhi-110002

This book is the travelogue of Guru Gobind Singh Ji.

Enjoy the book as I did.

Virinder


----------



## dalsingh (Mar 27, 2009)

My brother is returning from panjab in the next few weeks and I will finally get the translation of Panth Prakash. 

What do you want to know about Rattan Singh Bhangu?


----------



## vsgrewal48895 (Mar 27, 2009)

PLease summarize your findings and post or send me directly after reading Panthic Parkash. I do not have much faith in these books as to their references because they copy from each other rather going to the sourse. Look at the mostly used book "Amrit Kirtan" I have found wrong refrences e.g. page 294. I have all the three translations of Suraj Parkash and other books of Sakhies with doubtful exaggerations or additions. Here are couple examples;

*Anecdote; One in Suraj Parkash Vil 1;*

Sakhi # 154. Guru Angad Dev Ji Di Seva, Page, 543

Abstract from Page 546; 

ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਹੋਰ ਔਖੀ ਸੇਵਾ ਸੀ੍ ਗੁਰੂ ਔਗਦ ਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਦੇ ਔਨਗੂਠੇ ਨੂੰ ਮੂੰਹ ਵਿਚ ਰਖਕੇ ਬੈਠਣਾ ॥ ਸੀ੍ ਗੁਰੂ ਔਗਦ ਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਦੇ ਚਰਨ ਦੇ ਔਗੂਠੇ ਉਤੇ ਜ਼ਖਮ ਸੀ ॥ ਜਿੰਨਾ ਚਿਰ ਗੁਰੂ ਅਮਰਦਾਸ ਜੀ ਮੂੰਹ ਵਿਚ ਪਾਕੇ ਨਾ ਬੈਠਦੇ ਉਹਨਾ ਚਿਰ ਗੁਰੂ ਔਗਦ ਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਨੂੰ ਨੀਂਦ ਨਾ ਆਉਂਦੀ ॥ ਇਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਸੇਵਾ ਕਰਦਿਆਂ ਹੋਇਆਂ ਸੇਵਾ ਚਾਰ ਸਾਲ ਬੀਤ ਗਏ ॥

_Sabh Toan Hoar Aoukhee Seva Siri Guru Angad Dev Ji They Angoothay Noon Moonh Vich Rakh Kay Baithnaa ] Siri Guru Angad Dev Ji De Charan De Angoothay Outay Zakham See] Jina Chir Guru Amardas Ji Moonh Vich Pa-kay Na Baithday Ohna Chir Guru Angad Dev Ji Noon Neend Na Aoundi] Iss Tarnha Seva Kardian Hoeyaa Seva Chaar Saal Beet Gaey._

Guru Angad had an ulcer on the big toe of his foot (Probably Gout/Diabetic ulcer).
Which was very painful? The only way he could sleep was if Amardas (later Guru Amardas) kept the toe in his mouth. It carried on for 4 years. This is in reference to the selfless service of Guru Amardas towards Guru Angad Dev.------Ref, Suraj Parkash, translated as Nanak Parkash (Nirankari Darshan) by Giani Gian Singh, Page, 546

*Anecdote Two;*

Kaodhay Rakhis Di Sakhi- Bhai Balay Vaali Janam Sakhi, Page, 90

The Devil Kaoday caught hold of Mardana and hung him upside down on a boiling cauldron of oil. Guru Nanak Ji came and spoke the Sabd composed by Guru Arjan years later;

ਫੂਟੋ ਆਂਡਾ ਭਰਮ ਕਾ ਮਨਹਿ ਭਇਓ ਪਰਗਾਸੁ ॥ਕਾਟੀ ਬੇਰੀ ਪਗਹ ਤੇ ਗੁਰਿ ਕੀਨੀ ਬੰਦਿ ਖਲਾਸੁ ॥ਆਵਣ ਜਾਣੁ ਰਹਿਓ ॥ਤਪਤ ਕੜਾਹਾ ਬੁਝਿ ਗਇਆ ਗੁਰਿ ਸੀਤਲ ਨਾਮੁ ਦੀਓ ॥ 

_Fūto āŉdā bẖaram kā maneh bẖa¬i¬o pargās. Kātī bėrī pagah ṯė gur kīnī banḏ kẖalās. Āvaṇ jāṇ rahi¬o. Ŧapaṯ kaṛāhā bujẖ ga¬i¬ā gur sīṯal nām ḏī¬o. _

The egg of doubt has burst; my mind has been enlightened. The Guru has shattered the shackles on my feet, and has set me free. My coming and going in reincarnation is ended. The boiling cauldron has cooled down; the Guru has blessed me with the cooling, soothing Naam, the Name of the Lord. -----Guru Arjan, Raag Maru, AGGS, Page, 1002

I will be waiting for your summary of the book.

Thanks.

Cordially,
Virinder S. Grewal
Williamston, MI


----------



## mandeepsukirt (Nov 27, 2010)

deepsingh87 said:


> Does anyone have any info on Rattan Singh Bhangu. I ask because i read the english translation of Pracheen Panth parkash and was suprised by couple of things.
> ​


my father PROF KULWANT SINGH has translated the two volmues in english
if interested pl contanct at .....

I have removed the personal email address for respected mandeepsukirt ji. You may contact him by SPN private message. Apologies however this is not a wise internet practice.


----------

